# Buying Isoprophyl alcohol



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

It would help if you said where your "local" is.

Have you tried a real drug store?


ED


----------



## manish169 (Nov 1, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> It would help if you said where your "local" is.
> 
> Have you tried a real drug store?
> 
> ...


Local meaning a physical market or market where you buy things physically!


Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

To reiterate Ed's comment, we don't know where you are located as you profile is incomplete. Are you in the US? Canada? England? Australia? His answer "real drug store" is about as complete as you can get.


----------



## manish169 (Nov 1, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> To reiterate Ed's comment, we don't know where you are located as you profile is incomplete. Are you in the US? Canada? England? Australia? His answer "real drug store" is about as complete as you can get.


In india

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Apparently the same place you got your image from, Amazon. https://www.amazon.in/Isopropyl-Alcohol-Solution-16-Ounce/dp/B000P158X8


----------



## manish169 (Nov 1, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> Apparently the same place you got your image from, Amazon. https://www.amazon.in/Isopropyl-Alcohol-Solution-16-Ounce/dp/B000P158X8


No i don't want to buy it online that's why i asked local market


Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

You'll have to ask a neighbor for that information. This is a DIY forum, and we don't have that "local" information for product purchases.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

chandler48 said:


> You'll have to ask a neighbor for that information. This is a DIY forum, and we don't have that "local" information for product purchases.


Especially in a foreign country.

Try an alchemist's supply , or a medical supply dealer.


ED


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Just a thought, but what is the other part of a 70% solution? I suspect it is H2O (water). So, if the poster has access to something more concentrated could it be diluted to achieve the 70%.

Bud


----------



## FrodoOne (Mar 4, 2016)

If you look up "isopropyl alcohol india" you will find (among others) 
http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2270045/buy-isopropyl-alcohol-india.html

wherein it is remarked "Use rubbing alcohol. Available in any medicine store. Ask for the alcohol that is used on skin before a shot."


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Walmart carries 3 grades 90%, 70% and regular rubbing. Do you have Walmart in India?

As for DIY I buy the 90 to clean shellac brushes as it is far cheaper than the paint store version.


----------



## manish169 (Nov 1, 2017)

FrodoOne said:


> If you look up "isopropyl alcohol india" you will find (among others)
> http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2270045/buy-isopropyl-alcohol-india.html
> 
> wherein it is remarked "Use rubbing alcohol. Available in any medicine store. Ask for the alcohol that is used on skin before a shot."


Thanks

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

We have it in grocery stores, too.


----------

